# Lacies sick visit at vets today



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacies appetite has been off for the last few weeks which I thought was from lack of exercise but yesterday after our short morning walk she wouldn't eat, slept for 9 hours and started to lip smack, woke and ate a small bit of haddock, she would not eat her food and fell back to sleep. This morning I started for our morning walk when she threw up 3 times, I carried her home when she threw up again and started shivering non-stop. I brought her to the vet first thing. She had a fever, was already dehydrated and threw up while she was there.
Vet thinks she could have pancreatitis. She is running a complete blood panel, CBC, lyte 4?along with a few other test for the pancreas, the acini which I think shows something to do with how the enzymes breakdown and an islet test, not exactly sure what that shows...if anyone knows?
They gave her 2 bags of fluids under her skin, an injection for vomiting and another for acid and a few cans of low fat food for me to feed her for the next 3 days.
I pray everything comes back perfectly fine but with the rough start in life Lacie had I'm really nervous about what I'm about to hear....I will know tomorrow. If you could all say a little prayer for us I would greatly appreciate it...thankyou!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that precious Lacie isn't herself. I hope you get to the bottom of the problem very quickly...you are on the right road. I will keep our baby girl surrounded by loving thoughts. 


GET WELL SWEET LACIE!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Joanne, how scary. I am glad you were able to get her to the vet right away.
Sending prayers and good thoughts for a quick recovery for Lacie. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry. How scary  Hope Lacie feels better soon!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This sounds serious -- but is something that can hopefully be easily treated. Lots of hugs and prayers for your Lacie.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh how scary for you & Lacie. Pancreatitis is very painful. I hope they also gave her something for pain. I hope she responds quickly to treatment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hope she feels better soon, poor thing!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I just now saw this! I'm praying for Lacie and hope that she gets better soon. My Violet had pancreatitis and was hospitalized for three days. She was so sick and I was worried to death. She had a lot of meds to take and like Lacie had fluid injected under her skin. She had a pound to lose and I switched her to Fromm weight management. I didn't transition her slowly (thinking because it was Fromm I didn't have to) the food change was probably what caused the pancreatitis. It's scary to go through. My prayers and thoughts are on Lacie and you today.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lacie is sick. Praying she feels better today.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How is your baby this morning?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to read this  . How is the sweet baby doing today? Prayers being lifted up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Lacie this morning.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:hugging: Jo Jo- I hope Lacie is feeling better today and had a great nights sleep. I am sorry you are going through this and maybe today the lab work will give a better idea of what was going on. She is the sweetest, prettiest little girl ever. McC and Bimmer send get well wishes and we hope to see you both of you soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this! I'm so sorry Lacie is sick! Will be watching for updates.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no Joanne. I hope it isn't anything too serious. I will be thinking of you


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Praying for Miss Lacie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi was on an IV for a couple of days when he had it, I hope this means she is not as serious. He recovered quickly and could come home after 2 days and has been on low fat food since then. I hope she's doing better soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! As I remember Lacie has not been completely well for a while. I wonder if it is all connected? I sure hope the vet will be thorough & find out what is underneath it all. I pray it will be an easy fix! Let us know, please.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Get well little one. Glad you were able to catch this early.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Lacie isn't feeling well and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Joanne, I had to treat Zoe twice for a pancreatic attack. Once she was in the vet hospital for 2 days on just IV's for fluid while her pancreas "rested".

It is scary, I don't remember exactly what her test #'s were, the last episode was a few years before she passed. 

I managed it pretty well with diet. Very low fat. Smaller, more frequent meals (3 small meals a day, rather than 2). Very limited treats, no chews like "greenies" or anything of the like....

If that's what it is, it is easily managed but they can have flare ups. Will check back for updates...hugs and best wishes!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

sending prayers for Lacie! and for Lacie's mommy!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Joanne. I am sorry she is so sick. Poor girl. :wub: I am not familiar with Lacies bad start or my old brain forgot :blink: maybe a Caine stomach flu Joanne? When do you get results in 3 days? I kinda always thought pancreatitis meant in hospital, just from others here that had it, but read Tammy's reply. I will keep your precious girl in my thoughts :innocent::innocent:. They all just mean world to us even when they aren't ours, like one big family :grouphug:
Hugs!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers for your baby.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking on Lacie today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all! Thank you all for the support...it's very much appreciated! I haven't heard back from the Vet yet today...she said yesterday she hoped all test results would be back this afternoon.
Lacie slept 12 hours last night but no eating, no appetite today but back being her playful self.
I've needed the day to process all of what the vet said yesterday which wasn't a lot of info at that moment other than what I wrote earlier. She had me take her off the Dasuquin that she was on for LP's that her co worker put Lacie on which I think has really been upsetting her tummy. She started making gulp sounds soon after starting it and some dogs just can't tolerate it and now the lip smacking. If all test come back good than she suggested changing her from feeding the S&C freeze dried Raw. My vet feeds that as well to three of her dogs but her small breed can not tolerate the small bacteria in Raw which also might have been a trigger for Lacie. At least for now, her fever is down and she seems happy...I will keep you all updated as soon as I know the test results...xoxo!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Prayers for Lacie's speedy recovery coming your way...it's so nerve wrecking to go through these situations with our little ones.
Please keep us updated. We're all anxious to hear what's going on.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Joanne, I had to treat Zoe twice for a pancreatic attack. Once she was in the vet hospital for 2 days on just IV's for fluid while her pancreas "rested".
> 
> It is scary, I don't remember exactly what her test #'s were, the last episode was a few years before she passed.
> 
> ...


Tammy...yes for right now she said very low fat, NO treats and not to make changes to her meals ever...just the dog food, same everyday, 3x and couldn't stress that enough to me...I always thought to mix it up a bit adding chicken one day, steak the next ect...and some dogs just can not tolerate the change any changes. I just need to find something she loves enough to eat everyday, S&C has been it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been thinking of Lacie all day. It's good to hear that she's starting to play. I'll bet it's not pancreatitis. Violet was sick for well over a week plus the three days in the hospital. She wouldn't eat, drink or even get up. They were able to tell me right away that it was pancreatitis after they did the blood work. Hoping they have an answer for you soon and that she's as good as new real soon!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad Lacie seems to be feeling better.
Some of these little ones seem to have such sensitive tummies.
Sounds like she is on the road to recovery. Continued good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Oh my! As I remember Lacie has not been completely well for a while. I wonder if it is all connected? I sure hope the vet will be thorough & find out what is underneath it all. I pray it will be an easy fix! Let us know, please.


Sandi...your good...great memory! Yes, the last few months have been different. Not enough that I thought I should run to the Vet for..obviously, I must have missed something BIG along the way even though I've been keeping a journal.
I feel as though my vet is running all the right test and like she said, if anything is off she will order more but this is a good start as well as adding the two additional test on how the enzymes, ect are being broken down in the pancreas.
I pray it will be an easy fix as well...if not nothing at allrayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I appreciate your compliment, but since my major stroke my memory isn't really that good anymore. Sometimes when people post I am asking myself "what is this story" because I so want to know everyone's and be able to enter well into it. Not so easy now. 
I will give every effort to follow w/diligence this one & ask God to intervene for your baby. My grand-dog had pancreatitis & it was not easy. Did they do the snap-test?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've been thinking of Lacie all day. It's good to hear that she's starting to play. I'll bet it's not pancreatitis. Violet was sick for well over a week plus the three days in the hospital. She wouldn't eat, drink or even get up. They were able to tell me right away that it was pancreatitis after they did the blood work. Hoping they have an answer for you soon and that she's as good as new real soon!


Deb...do you think? I hope your right. The injection for vomiting helped immediately and the other was an acid reducer...wonder if it's acid reflux that is making her throw up..she throws once every few weeks a tiny bit but I always thought she was eating grass, worms or something outside because it always happened soon after and never like this...at least since she was a baby!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> So glad Lacie seems to be feeling better.
> Some of these little ones seem to have such sensitive tummies.
> Sounds like she is on the road to recovery. Continued good thoughts and prayers!


Thank you Kathleen...Lacie will be the life of me!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Deb...do you think? I hope your right. The injection for vomiting helped immediately and the other was an acid reducer...wonder if it's acid reflux that is making her throw up..she throws once every few weeks a tiny bit but I always thought she was eating grass, worms or something outside because it always happened soon after and never like this...at least since she was a baby!


Violet still vomited and had diarreah for awhile. She had the worst sour smell that even after they bathed her at the hospital, she still smelled sour. It took several baths to get rid of the smell. Violet had 11 different meds to take and every few days one would be eliminated until after two weeks they were gone. She lost over two pounds.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I appreciate your compliment, but since my major stroke my memory isn't really that good anymore. Sometimes when people post I am asking myself "what is this story" because I so want to know everyone's and be able to enter well into it. Not so easy now.
> I will give every effort to follow w/diligence this one & ask God to intervene for your baby. My grand-dog had pancreatitis & it was not easy. Did they do the snap-test?


Well...your memory is much better than me and I haven't been thru what you have!
She ran a snap test last year and the results came back better than one could expect...excellent were her words!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't get it...Lacie threw up twice today before work and my vet called and left a message saying ALL test results came back good. I picked up the results and she's right...all looks good on paper but why has she been throwing up off and on for a few months along with little appetite and Monday was living a nightmare between the vomiting, shaking, fever, ect.
Something is not right and I don't know where to go from here. I'm speaking to the Vet later tomorrow so if anyone can think of what my next step should be...please tell me. This is something I feel I can't let go of. Thanks all!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Joanne,

Pancreatitis can be difficult to diagnose. There is a special test that is run that is called the SPEC CPL... not SNAP- 

Here is some information. I would ask your vet to run this specific test. 

http://www.idexx.com/pubwebresource...pec-cpl-clues-for-diagnosing-pancreatitis.pdf


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

How long have you had this bag of food and is she only one eating it?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Joanne,
> 
> Pancreatitis can be difficult to diagnose. There is a special test that is run that is called the SPEC CPL... not SNAP-
> 
> ...


Thanks Carol...really good info here. I will ask her to do this test when I speak to the Vet tomorrow! I'm very grateful to you for all the info you've sent...thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> How long have you had this bag of food and is she only one eating it?


The last few days is a low fat can from the vets. Prior to that she eats Stella & Chewys and I replace a bag every two weeks, most goes to waste since she hasn't had much of an appetite and I end up tossing it out.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry Lacie still isn't feeling well. Poor girl. Hope you find out soon what is causing it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Lacie!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this... Checking in to see how Lacie 
is doing


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Lacie today. Hoping the vet had some ideas of what made her sick so that you can have some peace of mind.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little one, hope she is better today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry I'm so late!! Be assured little Lacie is in my prayers and that the Dr. can get to the bottom of the 'why' she has this tummy issue.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the good thoughts...unfortunately after doing the Spec cpl test today Lacie does have pancreatitis...the #s were very high. Not sure what the next step will be after low fat diet, meds but I am certainly going to research this more so If I need to push...I will! Thx again for all the support!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Not great news, but I'm guessing it can be managed pretty effectively from what I've seen on here. My best to you and Lacie, Hugs


----------

